# Tudortastic



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

I have wanted a Tudor for a long time, I love looking at Mac's vintage Tudors and my grandfather had one which is now lost forever.

This Oysterdate arrived today for a very reasonable price.

It comes with tasks, the stem tube is about 1mm too long (I will get that sorted when I get around to getting it serviced). Lovely solid oyster bracelet has ends that are a bit tired but I have already sourced inexpensive new ones. I have yet to date the watch.

Really pleased with this one chaps.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice B)

But obviously too small for you Ian, pop it in the post & I`ll give you what you paid for it


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

That's very nice :thumbsup:

If I was looking for that type of watch, what would be a good price range?


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Sancho Panza said:


> That's very nice :thumbsup:
> 
> If I was looking for that type of watch, what would be a good price range?


Well, prices for vintage watches are a bit subjective, it depends a lot on make, model, condition, provenance and even location.

A decent stainless steel Tudor Oysterdate can cost about Â£400 I guess, this one was a good bit cheaper because I bought it in a private sale in a watch forum and it has minor faults as described.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Steve said:


> Sancho Panza said:
> 
> 
> > That's very nice :thumbsup:
> ...


Thanks, that's the kind of info I was after. Saves me paying over the odds :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Very nice B)
> 
> But obviously too small for you Ian, pop it in the post & I`ll give you what you paid for it


Size is personal thing, the Tudor is 34mm and the Seiko 38mm. They both work for me on my 7" wrists. I would not be keen on anything much smaller than 30mm or bigger than 40mm.

My smallest Pobeda is 30mm and my largest Junghans is 40.4mm.(actually the strap is a bit tight on the Pobeda making it look smaller and a bit loose on the Junghans making it look bigger.) DOH!



















And wearing vintage means you have to get into the vintage 'zone' and think like they thunk, not for everyone of course.

For example, if you buy one of these, you have to think like a 1950's rider and forget motorways or fast, long distance rides:










./waffle over.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice watch and a good find by the sound of it

cheers

Andy


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice Tudor.If you remove the back cover there should be a date there was on mine when it was service plus there should be number's between the lugs on the case and on the web there should be able a site to date a tudor from those numbers.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Now I know who beat me to it :dummyspit: :dummyspit: :dummyspit: :dummyspit: :dummyspit:


----------



## markffw (Mar 30, 2010)

Lovely classic Tudor.


----------

